# Marjal



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

does anybody recommend the majal sites has any body been.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If you like sites the size of a small town, a little away from the nearest town but with all the bells and whistles (bar, shop, pools, spas, activities) then this is the place for you.

Personally, not my kind of thing.

JohnW


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We have just left the Eco Marjal at Catral after a month.

We were on a fun rally with 30 others, so we had friends with us.

It does depend what you want from a site, the facilities are the best we have ever had, the indoor, outdoor pool, spa and gym are impressive.

You can see the mountains so not that boring to look at, its near the motorway but you get used to the noise.
The staff are friendly.

It does depend when you want to go if its peak I think it will just be too busy to get full use of the inddor pool, spa and gym (there is charge for those too) I know at Easter they are limiting the amount of time you can stay their and are having to book your slot for the indoor pool, spa and gym.

There not much else around the site, although would recommend Longs bar for english sunday roast in Catral, and Harrys bar in sanfelip
daytime menu 9E monday to friday, nightime and weekend 15E.

If you book via a group like FACTS make sure you get your discount beforehand.

We had a cracking deal and only paid 9.65 euros per day including free ehu and the spa etc.

It is a bit like an open car park at the moment as the planting hasnt had time to establish.

The other marjal site near guardamer, is a more compact established site, next to the river and beach and a cycle track and a few kilometres from the town, more expensive especially at peak times, but they do take the acsi card off peak.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We have been coming to Marjal, Guardamar for years and love it, it is quite full with Spanish people at the moment because of Easter, but it will soon be very quiet when they leave, as most of the long termers have also left.

This site has only 120 pitches, the new site has 1560 !!! both are very clean and well equiped, it all depends what you want, in my opinion the new site is more luxurious due to all the brand new facilities, this site is more of a homely type site. 

Both are good value for money (after Easter) if you stay for a long time or use ACSI

cheers

Cavaqueen


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

PAT4NEIL said:


> We have just left the Eco Marjal at Catral after a month.
> 
> We were on a fun rally with 30 others, so we had friends with us.
> 
> ...


Could not agree more with the above statements regarding the Marjal Crevillente site. My wife and I spent nearly three months there this year and are going back in September. It is still like a carpark because the shrubbery has not yet had time to grow but the staff and the facilities are second to none. Just make sure you have bicycles or some means of getting around. The area is covered with some fabulous villages each with their own charm (plus markets etc.). Very worthwhile exploring.
Regards


----------

